
Visual Computing Will Change Your Life - robg
http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/oct2008/tc2008103_228076.htm
======
tptacek
Totally unclear on whether it's the 3D imaging and information display
(doubtful) or the calculation and modeling that drives those displays (likely)
that's the real win. This article isn't very credible.

"Scroll the mouse and zoom out. Look at your inventory. Is all your problem
due to one manager? Call that guy!" Well, you just described a problem that
can be solved just as easily with an Excel spreadsheet.

------
extension
I think I saw this guy on a street corner yelling "the great visual computing
era is upon us" through a traffic cone.

